# kitchen aid 5KES100 need boiler part



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi all , i got a kitchen aid 5KES100 which seemed like a bargain being advertised with a leak , i was thinking new seals , but oh no, not with my luck ,, its the bottom of the boiler unit cracked . Any one know where i can get one in the uk fairly quickly the part no. is EF0030/A .

regards.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

is it not the same boiler as gaggia use?

http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/Gaggia-Manual-Boiler


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try www,partsguru.com


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a few of these in various states of repair I can see if I have a one


----------



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks all for the replies , ive got one now from theBottomlessCoffeeShop , great service and price , posted out this morning ..

I have noticed this pipe is looking a bit swollen , anything to worry about do you think ?


----------



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

/


----------



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> I have a few of these in various states of repair I can see if I have a one


Hi , would you have the pipe shown in my last post you would want to sell ?


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

Just unscrew the nut, slice off the bulge, push the new end onto the fitting (having put the nut over the tube first) and screw the nut back on to remake the fitting.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

As above, no need for a new pipe


----------



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

Ah ,ok so it's just a push fit ? , I undone one of the nuts to see but it seemed fairly well in there and I didn't want to pull on it too hard . I will give it a go tomorrow , thanks


----------



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

This is all up and running now thanks for the help , the dials seem to steam up though , is this fixable or would i need new dials ?


----------



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

All sorted now , i had a leak in my steam boiler gasket ..


----------

